# Bringing Home Kona



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... what an adorable little baby!!! Loved the way-fast tail wags!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I LOVED the video!!!! Kona is soooooo cute


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kona is just adorable. It looks like she is going to be a nicely spoiled little girl as it should be. I know exactly what you mean about the whining sounds that they make in their crate, but stay tough they will stop and go to sleep. If you give in she just trained you and they dont forget it. LOL I cant wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Load up on memory cards!!!!!! You're gonna be taking LOTS of pics of that sweetheart!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

SOOO MUCH LOVE !
LUCKY PUP
LUCKY YOU


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

I love the video! It reminds me of when I got my little puppy in April. She is very cute and she already trusts you, you can tell by the way she falls asleep in your hands.....adorable...


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

So so so sweet! You will treasure this forever!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a sweet baby! Good for you for filming the whole journey--wish we'd done this!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a precious video!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What a great video! I absolutely loved it. Oh and Kona too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved it! How cute...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome video- such a darling puppy with happy, trustful, shining eyes.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how cool that GRF now has two adorable puppies named Kona!


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

she is jut ADORABLE!!! Remind me of the puppyhood so much! Yes, take lots of pictures, the puppyhood will go before you realize it...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a honey she is.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

So sweet!!!! I love that tail it wags and wags... Thats a happy pup


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, why didn't I think of buying a video camera before! that video is soooo cute!


----------

